# Where should I place a stone tablet



## Cazqui (Jun 25, 2013)

I was thinking about putting it in the park i'm making but I don't really know the point of the stone tablet. at all.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 25, 2013)

Place it where you want. It's all about personal preference. It doesn't do anything special.


----------



## BioRidley123 (Jun 25, 2013)

It would make a great center piece. That's only my opinion though.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 25, 2013)

It does nothing but sit there and look pretty.


----------



## Nooblord (Jun 25, 2013)

I'd put it in the middle of a heavily wooded area to make it look like some sacred stone hidden by the secrets of the forest.


----------



## Cazqui (Jun 25, 2013)

Nooblord said:


> I'd put it in the middle of a heavily wooded area to make it look like some sacred stone hidden by the secrets of the forest.



LOL that's where I put mine at an hour ago xD


----------

